# 6-1/2" midwoofers surround speakers.



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

Think budget. Medical.
The following has been ordered for my Christmas: Parts Express 6-1/2"woofer 299-609 and ND16fa-6 275-025 tweeter. My intention is to use two woofers in series with one tweeter each. The best that I can understand, with a sealed enclosure, I would suspect 80 to 3000 hz from it and 3000hz up from the tweeter. Any thoughts, such as a different crossover point, or resistance added to the tweeter. This will be fed by Onkyo TX-NR656, six ohm min. Black Friday Special. 
Please understand, depending on how my cancer treatments go, this may be my last chance to have the pleasure of building my own speaker enclosures. So please, no "you should have". Thank you for your input.


----------

